# Is anyone on Effexor at the moment?



## Addora (Jun 23, 2016)

Is anyone taking Effexor right now, or recently?

I started Effexor 75 mg 10 days ago, after trying olanzapine, duloxetine (Cymbalta) and escitalopram (Lexapro), and I have a range of side effects that are really uncomfortable and I am not sure if I should stick with it or give up and try something else.

My side effects are: rapid heart beat, some dizziness, weakness, some pain in my chest and a lot of anxiety ( I couldn't function if I didn't take 1 mg of Klonopin a day)

So what is your opinion on this? Thanks


----------



## gaddis (Sep 18, 2005)

Effexor seems to be effective if you have panic attacks along with your symptoms. I have a panic disorder diagnosis, and it seems to be effective at blocking panic attacks.

It made me anxious at first, so i asked my doc to add lexapro to nullify the side f/x of effexor, and it worked pretty well.

I'm on 75mgs effexor

20mgs lexapro

600mgs neurontin

3mg. lunesta

0.5 mgs Klonopin

I'm largely symptom free.


----------

